# Pqri



## alk@APS (Mar 19, 2012)

New to anes billing trying to figure out PQRI are the measures for 2012 the same as 2011? Do you put them on your claim with a $0 charge? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 20, 2012)

QDCs must be submitted with a line-item charge of zero dollars ($0.00) at the time the associated covered service is performed.
o The submitted charge field cannot be blank.
o The line item charge should be $0.00.
o If a system does not allow a $0.00 line-item charge, a nominal amount can be substituted – the beneficiary is not liable for this nominal amount.
o Entire claims with a zero charge will be rejected. (Total charge for the claim cannot be $0.00.)
o Whether a $0.00 charge or a nominal amount is submitted to the Carrier or A/B Medicare Administrative Contractor (MAC), the Physician Quality Reporting code line is denied and tracked.

2012 Physician Quality Reporting System (Physician Quality Reporting) Measure Specifications Manual for Claims and Registry – Release Notes

https://www.cms.gov/PQRS/15_MeasuresCodes.asp#TopOfPage

In the above link, at the bottom of the page if you click on the second link then look at the second file the above title will appear and you can review the changes to the measures for 2012


----------



## amyabiller (Apr 15, 2012)

The codes are always changing, I just starting billing 4-1-2012 for my doctor I've been with for 12 years . He is crazy for these codes . I am told by our IPA to bill 0.01 for every code.I am using Medisoft 17 which alot of the codes are coming out invalid  slows me down alot having to validate them .


----------

